# sk driver not loading on boot



## orionkane (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm at my wits end here.

Decided to upgrade my servers nic and got a D-Link DGE-530T since it's listed on the HCL.

I added the following to my /boot/loader.conf

```
if_sk_load="YES"
```
Saved and rebooted but it still won't see the card.

dmesg shows no driver loaded.  I tested the nic in different PCI slots too, no change.

I really don't know what else to do.  ifconfig doesn't show it either.

Using FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2

Suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2011)

Please post the output of
`# pciconf -lvc`


----------

